# Darwin Award Nominee



## Diwundrin (Dec 5, 2013)

You really need to watch this multiple times to fully appreciate the driving skills of this dingbat.
5 prangs in 20 metres,  Legend!


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 5, 2013)

_Haha love the end bit, kerplunk_


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 5, 2013)

A hole is a good place for him. :thumbsup:


----------



## That Guy (Dec 5, 2013)

And . . . we have a winner!


----------



## Casper (Dec 5, 2013)

_*Love it Di....

:lofl:*_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 5, 2013)

Good one Di! Reminds me of something that could have been on the old Laugh In show.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 6, 2013)

_I used to love that show with the whacky Goldie Hawn, Rowan & Martins wasn't it_


----------



## Michael. (Dec 6, 2013)

So many accidents

A learner driver - drunk - or on drugs


----------



## That Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _ the whacky Goldie Hawn_



Speaking of Goldie Hawn, who I always just considered a very funny woman, happened to catch "Sugarland Express" on the toob last weekend and am very impressed with her dramatic acting talent.


----------

